# 2 commercial accounts in amherst NY



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi I have a customer in amherst that needs snow plowing. Its for 2 small parking lots just down the street from each other. I dont go that far thats why I'm looking to give them to someone who is in the area. Thanks Nick 523-0219


----------



## snyps (Oct 20, 2005)

I do work in the amherst area, e-mail me at [email protected] or call my cell 860-9320. I might be intrested in them.

Rob


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

snyps;417109 said:


> I do work in the amherst area, e-mail me at [email protected] or call my cell 860-9320. I might be intrested in them.
> 
> Rob


If you're not I am. That's where the majority of my work is. Call me 510-7476.


----------

